# "China" scrubbed from Red Dawn, now...North Korea



## billc (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, so much for the remake of Red Dawn.  Apparently China is too big a market to offend so the studio has ordered every last trace of China scrubbed from the Red Dawn movie to be replaced by Kim Jong Il's North Korea.  I know you have to suspend disbelief for movies to work, but that is just too much work.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 16, 2011)

Forgive my ignorance - is this a new Red Dawn movie, or some doctored release for the Chinese?


----------



## David43515 (Mar 16, 2011)

bushidomartialarts said:


> Forgive my ignorance - is this a new Red Dawn movie, or some doctored release for the Chinese?


 
New one.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 16, 2011)

So basically the new movie will include product placement for China by not making them the bad guys.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 16, 2011)

Whatever.  It was never about who the enemy was, it was always about outsiders coming in and taking over America.  The movie's already done filming btw, so I guess they will have to CGI in Korean script on stuff and I guess they'll just assume the asian actors still look Korean enough.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 16, 2011)

Can anyone even remotely imagine North Korea trying to stage an airborne and amphibious assault on the western US?  Maybe if they place the locale in Hawaii someone might be able to suspend their disbelief, but the mainland?  And they try to hold it for more than a month?  It sounds like a great way to lose an entire expeditionary force.


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 16, 2011)

Blindside said:


> Can anyone even remotely imagine North Korea trying to stage an airborne and amphibious assault on the western US?



There isn't a country in the world now that could.  I'm not even sure that the USSR was so capable, even at the height of their power.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 16, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> There isn't a country in the world now that could. I'm not even sure that the USSR was so capable, even at the height of their power.


 
I agree, alien invasion is the more plausible storyline.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 16, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> There isn't a country in the world now that could.  I'm not even sure that the USSR was so capable, even at the height of their power.



Yeah, it's a tough pill to swallow considering our sheer scale.


----------



## billc (Mar 16, 2011)

You are right Omar, since the movie is already finished  they are digitally erasing anything that remotely signals that China was the origianal attacking country.  Flags, insignia, stencils on vehicles, just imagine how much work that is going to be.


----------



## billc (Mar 16, 2011)

Not only our scale but North Korea's lack of scale. It would be nice to hear Kim Jong Il sing again, I loved him in Team America. Maybe they will add one of his grand spectacles to the movie.

Sing for us Kim:


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 16, 2011)

At least they've got that part right. KJI was born to be a movie bad guy. Can't you just see him saying "No, Mister Bond, I expect you to die!"


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 16, 2011)

Remember back in the 40's Japan, that tiny island nation once had a plan for the invasion of the United States, so why would it be at all implausible for North Korea to want to stage the same thing? You don't have to capture the ENTIRE country just enough to establish a foothold and your allies will come in to help. 
We (politically) don't want to offend the Chinese... but it would be no sweat for them to come in with their military ... oh sure big nuclear exchange and all of that... however do it swiftly enough... capture major coastal cities (LA, SF, Portland, Seattle) and will we be willing to bomb our own? 
The premise of the original was that the Soviets invaded and used Cuban auxiliaries to help out. There was a small nuclear exchange which were indeed strategically done, and then allowing conventional warfare to take over. 



> From Wiki:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Dawn  At one point the teenagers find a downed United States Air Force  pilot, Lt-Col. Andrew Tanner, and from him they learn about the current  state of the war: several key communication centers such as Washington, D.C., Kansas City, and Omaha, Nebraska were obliterated by nuclear weapons, America's Strategic Air Command has been crippled in a surprise attack by undercover Cuban  saboteurs, and the paratroopers the youths have encountered were  dropped from fake commercial airliners to seize key positions in  preparation for subsequent massive assaults via Mexico and Alaska.  The Soviets' Cuban and Nicaraguan allies (supported by Russian special  forces) invading from Mexico occupied the Great Plains between the Rocky  Mountains and the Mississippi River, as far north as a line stretching  from Cheyenne through Kansas, with Denver enduring a grueling siege.  Meanwhile, 60 Russian divisions crossed the Bering Strait to seize  Alaska and much of Canada, intending to link up with their allies in the  Great Plains, but a decisive American counterattack near the US-Canada  border halted Soviet progress and the lines have stabilized. Since the  Soviets need to take America intact, and since the United States is  unwilling to cause such damage to its own soil, both sides refrain from  further use of nuclear weapons and conventional fighting dominates the  war.



So change it all to China and N.Korea and you got your movie.


----------



## billc (Mar 17, 2011)

Your answer is mostly correct.  The only thing you need to add to fix this problem, re-shoot the end for an alternate end for the chinese Market.  In the alternate, the chinese win.  End of problem.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 17, 2011)

Well, if having a realistically capable invasion force isn't a requirement, why not have the invaders be Zulus?  I'd pay to see that.


----------



## VegasM4 (Mar 19, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Remember back in the 40's Japan, that tiny island nation once had a plan for the invasion of the United States, so why would it be at all implausible for North Korea to want to stage the same thing? You don't have to capture the ENTIRE country just enough to establish a foothold and your allies will come in to help.
> We (politically) don't want to offend the Chinese... but it would be no sweat for them to come in with their military ... oh sure big nuclear exchange and all of that... however do it swiftly enough... capture major coastal cities (LA, SF, Portland, Seattle) and will we be willing to bomb our own?
> The premise of the original was that the Soviets invaded and used Cuban auxiliaries to help out. There was a small nuclear exchange which were indeed strategically done, and then allowing conventional warfare to take over.
> 
> ...


 
Capturing LA?I think there are more guns in the hands of LA gang bangers than there are in the entire North Korean military LOL.Trust me,there is no long country in the world that has the expeditionary capability to invade the USA.I spent many years in the US Marine Corps being involved in amphibous operations/planning.The US is the only country that has a true full scale global power projection capability.There are a few other countries that have a "limited" global power projection capability (i.e. UK, France, Russia).China has a massive military, but they lack the amphibious shipping and "blue water" naval capability to project that military power beyond the Pacific Rim.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 19, 2011)

IMO, this is worse than the producers of 2012 wimping out and not destroying the Kaaba. At least radical muslims actually do attack people for their portrayal in art. The Chicoms have not been shown to do that.


----------

